# Howdy



## farmallih (Feb 22, 2007)

Howdy All Figured I'd introduce myself, 

Name is Mike, I hail from northern NY own 3 Farmall Tractors, a H, Super C, and a C, Collect everything from horse drawn equipment and antique small engines. Not bad I figure for only being 26. Figured Id show off my items the easy way, just stop on by my homepage and take a look.

http://www.htcny.com/oldiron

Mike G


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Mike, your site is very impressive. The "40" H you have is first class (are you interested in the grill cover for your cultivator steering gear opening)? and a tribute to your attention to detail!

I noticed some old familiar names on your forum, a small world indeed and may it continue to grow!!

Dean


----------



## farmallih (Feb 22, 2007)

Why Thank Ya, I just happen to know where grand lake Ok is, spent 5 years in the tulsa area.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Mike! Pleased to meet you! Nice looking website and some sharp lookin' IH iron to boot.


----------



## farmallih (Feb 22, 2007)

Why Thank ya Chief Glad to be welcomed.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Re: your comment to me on your board! Thanks....

I am and I did!! now post your pics on my thread Farmall fans (this site TF) and get this Farmall thing up and growing!! 

:cowboy: 

Dean


----------

